# Pictures of 'Flake Effect' paint.



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Peeps,

After deciding on what colour grey metallic paint i want for my alloys, im not quite sure whether to add some flake to the metallic paint or not.

Can someone please post a picture of any color that has some flake in it, so i can see what effect it will be like ?

Cheers


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone, any colour ?


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

*Pictures added.*

I have managed to find a few grey flake effect picture's, however they are not pictures taken in good sunshine.

Does anyone know if you can get the paint shop to add a little or a lot of the flake or is it usually just a set amount ?

  

I did ask my local paint shop and they don't really know much about the flake product, does anyone know where i can get some from ?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Renault titanium silver pops really well!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

lots a flake :thumb:

http://www.outrageousfinishes.co.uk/products/spectraflash/


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Very nice.

I meant to write lacquer instead of paint lol.

Im looking for a touch of flake for my alloys so its not in your face so too speak. Iv now spoken to my paint suppliers and have been given some good advice about it all. £70 for 90g of flake is a bit expensive but works out £ 30 a wheel painted in 1k paint then 2k lacquer and flake.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

SurGie said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I meant to write lacquer instead of paint lol.
> 
> Im looking for a touch of flake for my alloys so its not in your face so too speak. Iv now spoken to my paint suppliers and have been given some good advice about it all. £70 for 90g of flake is a bit expensive but works out £ 30 a wheel painted in 1k paint then 2k lacquer and flake.



LINKY 

I have used these before and they are very good and at £20 for 150 grams of flacke you cant go wrong


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow that is cheap man !!!

I have just called them up and for 50g is £6.99 now that is a remarkable cost, a saving of almost £65 quid. Thankyou for the link it has helped me lots, when i spoke to them they gave me some good advice on which colour of flake to choose from. I'm thinking of either having the gun metal grey flake or the black colour graphic that shines all sorts of colours when day light hits them.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=112993

some pictures i took of my old car which had a lovely flake to it.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

I tell ya, sometimes the forum is a bit slow with replies but when they do come in they come in thick and fast with some very helpful replies, very cool.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

SurGie said:


> I tell ya, sometimes the forum is a bit slow with replies but when they do come in they come in thick and fast with some very helpful replies, very cool.


No worries I have used them a few times so knew they were up to the job :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi guy's,

Just a quick one, been talking to the GF and been wondering if the flake would be really reflective when say HID lights shine on them at night, any pics of their effect would be great.


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

i did this a few years ago , was black panels with 3d flakes over the top in lacquer , looked ok at a distance but needed so much lacquer after the flakes to get it smooth again !


----------

